# The royalty theatre..Birmingham.



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2016)

A re visit to this grand are deco theatre with janovitch.man gone wrong and a none member.after a bit of a disastrous dat we hit this old cinema.there use to be car wash people here ripping people off to go in.they have thankfully gone.and we found our own way in.i even found the light swutch for the lights.the cinema was opened in 1930 and used for several yrs before it started losing trade.it reopened as a bingo hall.but eventually shut down altogether.in 2012 a cannabis farm was discovered there after reports of a strong smell from it.i was glad to give this place a revisit and capture it properly on a wider angle.


----------



## Conrad (Nov 9, 2016)

That's ace. Sweet shots.


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2016)

Loved the shot of the pigeon, Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2016)

I love this building, gorgeous stuff.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2016)

my time here involved dogs! haha brought back memories, glad your visit was a success last shots rather special!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 9, 2016)

Very nice. There's Some lovely art deco parts around here.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 9, 2016)

Very nice mikey


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 10, 2016)

Nicely done as always mate. Some lovely decay and colours in there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 10, 2016)

One word for this set: stunning.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you all.I remember your visit well mb.and remember it was not pleasant


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 12, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you all.I remember your visit well mb.and remember it was not pleasant



Not the worst I have had since


----------



## Wrench (Nov 13, 2016)

That's nice, one likes a theatre being as one is a poshy. 
Nice pics too as always sir.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 13, 2016)

Superb Art Deco features.First class images mockingbird.


----------



## Spoofpig (Dec 2, 2016)

Awesome job looks quality


----------

